# Alternatives .pdf-Plugin



## Moartel (20. Februar 2004)

Da mein Notebook nicht das schnellste ist und ich studiumsbedingt sehr oft mit .pdf-Dateien zu tun habe suche ich eine performante Alternative zu Acroread als Browser-Plugin. Besonders eine kürzere Ladezeit käme mir sehr gelegen.
Als Browser benutze ich Mozilla Firefox, finde aber auf den Seiten von Firefox nichts was mir hilft. Vielleicht kennt jemand hier ein Plugin das funktioniert (evtl. ein Netscape-Plugin?). Es ist nicht unbedingt nötig, dass es die allerneueste pdf-Version unterstützt, es sollte einfach nur zügig geladen sein. 
Sollte mir wer ein entsprechendes Plugin für einen anderen Browser empfehlen können würde mich mir unter Umständen überlegen zu wechseln (das Plugin müsste dann aber schon wirklich schnell sein    ).


----------



## Joe Como (20. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube, das Problem ist eher die Groesse der pdf Dateien, als das Plugin selber.


----------



## IRQ (21. Februar 2004)

Versuch doch mal einfach die Version 5.0 oder 4.0 des Acrobat Readers zu installieren. Der neue 6.0 ist doch ziemlich lahm teilweise.


----------



## Erpel (21. Februar 2004)

Schau mal in den Internet-News, da gibt es nen Link zu nem Freewaretool welches den Start des Readers beschleunigt.


----------



## Moartel (22. Februar 2004)

Ich benutze jetzt das Tool, das Acroread beschleunigt. Im Endeffekt macht es ja nur eines: es ermöglicht die Deaktivierung der verschiedenen Plugins. Diese Option habe ich schon eine Zeit lang im Programm selbst vermisst. Mit der Einstellung "Turbo Speed-Up" und der zusätzlichen Deaktivierung der Sendmail-Option startet Acroread sogar auf meinem langsamen Rechner sehr schnell. 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------

